

Show HN: Simple as A/B -- pay-as-you-go A/B testing app - PawelDecowski

Hi hackers,<p>I've been working on this app in the evenings and on the weekends for about 3 months (on and off).<p>How it's unique:<p>- Pay-as-you-go: No subscriptions. Buy credit packages (starting at $10 for 2000). 1 credit = 1 visit tested<p>- Works on dynamic pages: most A/B testing apps make a copy of your page and host variations on their servers. Simple as A/B injects variations into your pages using JS.<p>- Simple: no visual editor. Just copy &#38; paste your HTML into variations.<p>You set variations as HTML, eg:<p>&#60;button class="red"&#62;Buy now&#60;/button&#62;<p>and<p>&#60;button class="blue"&#62;Buy now&#60;/button&#62;<p>When you sign up you'll get a 1000 credits for free.<p>http://simpleasab.com/<p>I'd love to hear your opinion.
======
antics
Pretty slick, too bad you submitted during the rush when no one will notice
it.

The main concern for me is not that you differentiate from other services, per
se, but that you tell me why I should not just do it myself. I could, e.g.,
write a couple ruby modules that select between the features in a Rails app,
and then run a really simple Hadoop job over the logs, could I not? It's not
obvious to me how your service is fundamentally different.

If you offer things like detailed analytics tools (what browsers people are
using, time-of-day breakdown, etc.), then you should say so. Because
ultimately I understand that this is a hard problem, but the people visiting
your site may not. By not demonstrating that you are awesome at what you do,
your take-away message is that you make something that is simple to begin
with, simpler. At least IMHO.

Other than that, good work. I dig the feel of the site very much.

~~~
PawelDecowski
| Pretty slick

Thanks very much for the reply and compliment.

| too bad you submitted during the rush when no one will notice it.

I submitted it at that time on purpose (after lunch in the UK, morning in the
US) hoping that was a good time for maximum exposure. Too bad I don't
understand when and why to submit.

| The main concern for me is not that you differentiate from other services,
per se, but that you tell me why I should not just do it myself. I could,
e.g., write a couple ruby modules that select between the features in a Rails
app, and then run a really simple Hadoop job over the logs, could I not? It's
not obvious to me how your service is fundamentally different.

The difference is you don't have to "write a couple ruby modules". Copy and
paste your HTML variations and you're done. I agree that it's not hard to do
A/B testing on your own, but I make it easier, even if not by much.

| If you offer things like detailed analytics tools (what browsers people are
using, time-of-day breakdown, etc.), then you should say so.

I don't yet. It's an MVP. I will the future.

| By not demonstrating that you are awesome at what you do, your take-away
message is that you make something that is simple to begin with, simpler

I wouldn't say it's simple. It's not hard, but not quite simple. Although, I
agree that I'm not offering much beyond "I'll do it myself" at the moment.

The whole point of hacking it together and putting on HN was to see if there's
interest in pay-as-you-go, simple (as in no visual editor) A/B testing tool.

My target audience is mostly starups where (for example) a designer comes up
with a few designs for a button; using Simple as A/B they can copy-and-paste
their different HTML versions and quickly get a test up and running.

| Other than that, good work. I dig the feel of the site very much

Thank you. By "the feel" do you mean design or functionality/concept?

------
PawelDecowski
Clicky: <http://simpleasab.com/>

